# Mamas of babies with esrd?



## sarahtar (Mar 19, 2004)

Just hoping to chat with, compare notes, etc., with other parents of infants with end stage renal disease. I've found some groups of parents of kidney patients online, but none with a sizeable population of natural parenting folks. Thanks.


----------



## Sarahvic62 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, my name is Sarah and I am a parent of a baby with ESRD. My son's name is Remy and he is now 16 months old. He was placed on peritoneal dialysis when he was 5 days old. I now run dialysis out of my house and we are hoping to give him my kidney this summer. I know how hard it is to find parents to talk to about this, seeing how rare it is. I would love to compare note


----------



## sarahtar (Mar 19, 2004)

My son got his PD catheter at 2 weeks, but we were able to let it get nice and healed up before having to start dialysis, which we will do on Monday (at 2 months). We decided to put in a G-tube while we still had a bit of time before things got too bad, so we are in the hospital recovering from that surgery, which was this morning. His fourth.

I'm really struggling with the vaccine thing. We haven't vaccinated our other kids, but essentially have to vaccinate this one. It just bugs the heck out of me.


----------

